#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Error when adding objects into PowerPoint

## WJTAYLOR

Hello, 

I have an issue where I get an error message when trying to insert certain objects into PowerPoint presentations. 

The error is ''The Server Application, Source File, Or Item Can't Be Found, Or Returned An Unknown Error. You May Need To Reinstall The Server Application''

If I go Insert > Object > File then it never works. If I try to copy and paste the item just using Ctrl + C & Ctrl + V then I can paste in Excel items to the power point however I cannot paste in other files into it. I get the error message displayed below. I have done everything recommended so far...

Error.png

Appreciate the help!

Thanks! :D

----------

